# Monitor kalibrieren



## AZUBI09 (10. August 2009)

wie kann ich meinen Monitor kalibrieren?
gibts da eine Software für oder so?

danke


----------



## ZodiacXP (10. August 2009)

Ist das Bild schief, verzerrt oder ähnliches?
Unten sind Knöpfe und LCDs / TFTs haben üblicherweise einen für die automatische Kalibirerung 

Was genau ist das Problem und um welchen Monitor handelt es sich?

http://tom.via.de/fotoseiten/default.asp?wohin=/Fotoseiten/Kalibrierung/kalibrierung.asp


----------



## chmee (10. August 2009)

Was brauchst Du denn ? Einen verbindlichen Proof ? Oder stört Dich nur eine kleine Unregelmäßigkeit ? Der Erfolg einer Kalibrierung ist auch vom Monitor (Displaybauweise) abhängig, manche sehen danach noch schlimmer aus und die Arbeit war umsonst.

In einem anderen Forum wird das Thema recht oft besprochen:
http://www.dslr-forum.de/forumdisplay.php?f=22

mfg chmee


----------



## AZUBI09 (10. August 2009)

Da ich viel Fotografiere und das evt. auch bald geschäftlich machen will lass ich viele Bilder auslichten...
wernn ich die Bilder bekomme sehen sie meistens anderes aus als auf dem Bildschirm ich hab gesehen das es bei dem Anbiieter ein "ICC-Profil" gibt was aber weder was das ist noch wie ich es verwende.
ich benutze den Samsung "SyncMaster2032BW"


----------



## chmee (10. August 2009)

Hm, also ein TN-Display. Ich würde für Bildbearbeitung jedenfalls Overdrive und irgendwelche dynamischen Kontrastsachen abschalten, die verändern das Bild erheblich.

Das ICC-Profil kannst Du in Photoshop unter Ansicht (ganz oben) Proof Setup laden und einstellen. Danach den Proof anstellen. Damit wird das Druckbild/Farbumfang auf dem Papier/Karton simuliert.

Grundsätzlich solltest Du Deinen Monitor erstmal so einstellen, dass er den kompletten Helligkeitsumfang in allen Komponenten darstellen kann. Dazu nimmst Du den Nokia- oder den Eizo-Monitortest.

mfg chmee


----------



## AZUBI09 (10. August 2009)

> Hm, also ein TN-Display. Ich würde für Bildbearbeitung jedenfalls Overdrive und irgendwelche dynamischen Kontrastsachen abschalten



wie bitte?
versteh nur bahnhof ^^


----------



## chmee (10. August 2009)

Aha, also dann:

*TN-Display* -> hohe Bildwinkelabhängigkeit, geringerer Kontrast als zB IPS-Displays.
*Overdrive* -> Um schnelle Bilder scharf darzustellen, kommt eine Schaltung zum Zuge, die die Ansteuerung ein bisschen über das Maß trimmt. Ergebnis sind subjektiv schärfere Bilder, nachteilig sind überschärfte Kanten, leichtes Ghosting.
*Dynamische Kontrastanhebung* -> Etwas, um dem In-die-Röhre-Gucker das Gefühl zu geben, der Kontrastumfang des Monitors wäre super. Er kann alles zwischen tiefschwarz und leuchtend weiss darstellen. Aber das kann er nicht. Das Gros der Monitore hat nur eine zeitliche Komponente, abhängig vom Bildschirminhalt dimmt der Monitor die Helligkeit selbständig. Nennt sich ACG oder ähnlich im Monitormenü.

Und ansonsten das www zum Lesen und Lernen nehmen.
mfg chmee


----------



## Stonefish (10. August 2009)

Oh ja, mit diesem Thema habe ich mich auch rumgeschlagen, als ich mir einen spielefähigen TFT zugelegt habe, an dem ich auch noch gleichzeitig Bilder bearbeiten wollte. War zumindest auf letzteres bezogen eine dumme Idee.

Die in reaktionsschnellen und damit für Spieler interessanten Monitoren verbauten TN-Panel eignen sich meist so gerade noch für die grundlegende Bearbeitung eines Urlaubsfotos für den privaten Gebrauch. Wenn Du tatsächlich anstrebst, sowas im geschäftlichen Rahmen zu machen, solltest Du vielleicht über einen neuen Monitor mit PVA oder IPS Panel nachdenken. Da verändern sich die Farben meist nicht gleich, nur wenn man seinen Blickwinkel mal etwas ändert und auch die Darstellung an sich ist wesentlich realitätsnäher, wobei man auch hier ordentlich kalibrieren muss.

Eine gute Seite, dir mir damals bei der Kaufentscheidung geholfen hat, war:
http://www.prad.de/new/monitore/kaufberatung/grafik24.html

Unter "Kaufberatung" kann man sich alle (wirklich umfangreichen und aussagekräftigen) Tests geordnet nach Monitorgröße und Anwendungsbereich (Spieler, Grafiker, Low Budget) anzeigen lassen.

Sofern Du bei Deinem Monitor bleiben willst, was verständlich wäre Angesichts der Preise von Bildschirmen mit IPS oder PVA-Panel (hat mich damals auch aus den Socken gehauen...), wirst Du sehr exakt kalibrieren müssen, wenn Du professionell damit arbeiten willst. Dazu wurde hier ja schon sehr viel Nützliches gesagt.
Vor allem dem Einstellen von Helligkeit und Kontrast solltest Du mit viel Zeit und Geduld begegnen, denn eine gute Abstimmung der Graustufen macht fast mehr aus, als eine ordentliche Farbabstimmung. (Die natürlich ebenso wichtig ist.)

Das Internet ist voll von Testbildern. (Einfach mal bei Google nach "Monitor kalibrieren" suchen. ^^)

Was darüber hinaus ganz hilfreich ist, sind Kalibrierungssets, bei denen neben einer CD-ROM mit Testbildern die Testbilder auch noch mal professionell ausgedruckt dabei liegen. So kann man nicht nur subjektiv den Monitor kalibrieren, sondern hat auch eine reale und gesicherte Vergleichsbasis, wie es am Ende eigentlich aussehen müsste. Ich hab mir damals sowas bei meinem Stamm-Fotografen ausgeliehen ... kann man in solchen Läden oder im Internet aber bestimmt auch (für zu viel Geld...) kaufen.

Bedenke zuletzt, dass man nicht nur über das Menü des Monitors kalibriert, sonder auch über den Treiber der Grafikkarte. Bei mir bin ich erst zu einem ordentlichen Kontrast und zur Eliminierung eines Grünstiches gelangt, als ich gemerkt habe, dass dort eine Menge verstellt war. Und zu guter letzt kann man auch noch die Druckerausgabe kalibrieren. Erst wenn alles optimal aufeinander abgestimmt ist, kann man auch bei einem TN-Panel hoffen, dass das gedruckte Bild halbwegs dem Bearbeitungsergebnis auf dem Monitor entspricht.

Für die ganz harten gibt es dann auch noch Kalibrierungsgeräte mit denen man die Monitorausgabe direkt überprüfen und somit dann nachjustieren kann. Vorteil ist eine wirklich objektive Kalibrierung, Nachteil: Die Dinger sind teuer (vielleicht Ausleihen?) und eigentlich nur für Leute interessant, die permanent professionell Bildbearbeitung betreiben.


----------



## Dr Dau (11. August 2009)

Hallo!



Stonefish hat gesagt.:


> Nachteil: Die Dinger sind teuer (vielleicht Ausleihen?) und eigentlich nur für Leute interessant, die permanent professionell Bildbearbeitung betreiben.


Die Dinger nennen sich Kolorimeter.
Mittlerweile gibt es aber auch schon Geräte "für den Hausgebrauch" für unter 100,- Euro (für den Kolorimeter inkl. Kalibrierungssoftware), z.B. von Datacolor.
Sicherlich sind die Geräte nicht ganz so genau wie professionelle Geräte, aber besser als das eigene Auge sind sie ganz bestimmt. 

Was man aber auch nicht vergessen darf:
Ein jederzeit gleichbleibenes Ergebnis bekommt man nur wenn auch die Lichtverhältnise immer gleichbleibend sind.
Ideal wäre also ein abgeschotteter Raum ohne Fenster und mit blendfreien (Tages-)Kunstlicht. 
So einen Raum werden aber wohl die Wenigsten von uns haben. 

Daher meine Tipps:
Die Tür schliessen. (dürfte nicht so das Problem sein )
Die Fenster zumindest soweit abdunkeln, bzw. so starke Lichtquellen nutzen, dass bei eingeschalteten Licht die Lichverhältnisse zu jeder Uhrzeit zumindest annähern gleich sind.
(Bis zu meinem Umzug hatte ich einen Raum mit einem lichtundurchlässigen Rollo soweit verdunkelt dass es selbst bei strahlenden Sonnenschein und ausgeschalteten Licht praktisch stockduster war.)
Den Monitor so ausrichten dass man nicht ins Licht sieht und selbiges sich im Monitor nicht reflektieren kann.

Ich weiss zwar nicht wie es bei den heutigen Displays ist, aber ein CRT-Monitor sollte man vor dem kallibrieren (und auch vor dem arbeiten) immer erst warmlaufen lassen.
Und man sollte beim arbeiten natürlich immer fit sein (jemand der schon seit 10 Stunden am gleichen Foto "rumdreht" nimmt es anders wahr als jemand der erst vor 2 Stunden aufgestanden ist ).

Und nicht vergessen: ein Monitor "mischt" die Farben aus 3 Grundfarben (RGB) zusammen..... ein Tintenstrahler/Laserdrucker oder auch eine Druckmaschine "mischt" die Farben aus 4 Grundfarben (CMYK) zusammen.
Zu dem kommt noch dass ein Druck auf einem ungestrichenen[1] Papier anders aussieht, als auf einem matt gestrichenen[2] oder sogar einem glänzend gestrichenen[3] Papier.
Das ist immer wieder ein leidiges Thema zwischen Druckereien und Kunden (Kunde: bei mir auf dem PC/dem Ausdruck sieht das Bild aber ganz anders aus.....).

[1] ungestrichen = rauhe Oberfläche
[2] matt gestrichen = glatte, aber mehr oder weniger matte Oberfläche
[3] glänzend gestrichen = glatte und glänzende Oberfläche

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

